# New mom here too



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi all!! 
I have been stalking this forum for a few months now!! lol!! I thought I should finally introduce myself. My baby Maggie is just about 15 weeks. I just adore her!!! 
She is doing well with her potty training, I am also using the bells. The last she had an accident was when she had diarrehea last week.(at least she left it for me by the back door!!) Now you know b/c I just wrote this she'll be having an accident today!! 
We are also doing puppy kindergarten together. We are doing it through a trainer that has a small store front that she does it out of. It seems to be helping especially with dealing with her and my kids. She does alot of nipping of their clothes. It's not aggressive she just thinks it's such fun!! Especially my little one who she thinks is a giant squeaky toy. Every time she nips her she yells out or hops or moves. Great fun for Maggie, not so much for my 6 year old. Any ideas on how to help that?
I tried to attach photos I hope it worked.  I love looking at all yours!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable
Dr Ian Dunbar has a great video for kids (I can't remember the exact name of the video but it has something to do with new puppy in the house???)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dog Training for Children
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Training-Children-VHS-Dunbar/dp/B0001LQL7Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=video&qid=1289056030&sr=1-2"]Amazon.com: Dog Training for Children [VHS]: Dr. Ian Dunbar, Steve Ray: Video[/ame]


----------



## PuraVida (Aug 18, 2010)

Maggie is adorable and just a month or so younger than my Picasso. Welcome to the forum and since you've been stalking for a bit, you already know what a great resource it is!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome welcome. What a gorgeous looking pup. Congrats on the puppy classes. They are EXTREMELY important. Their primary purpose is to teach bite inhibition as well as socialization. Do "nip" the nipping in the bud. We have to teach them human bite inhibition as well. Here is a great article . http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy-biting


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what an adorable little face!! Welcome!!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

That article is great thanks Dave!!! ANd thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie! Glad you finally stuck your toe in the pond and joined us in conversation. You'll find a great group of caring, helpful people here. I agree with Dave (always do) about nipping the nipping in the bud. :biggrin1:

You'll find that Dave always has the perfect thing to read, whatever situation comes up with your fur baby. Happy to have you with us.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome- your Maggie looks JUST like my Rolo!! And they are almost the same age-
I don't have any advice for the puppy nipping- except that they seem to eventually grow out of it-


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow!!! Rolo really does look my Magga moo!!!! Very similar coloring!!! My dh fell in love well like with chocolate. THat was his requirement when he finally caved. How much does Rolo weigh? My girl is 5 pounds as of last week.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We didnt name him "Rolie Polie Olie" for nothing!! I think he weighs around 8-9 lbs (yes, he is chunky fat) and he was born June 27th- which makes him almost 18 weeks (I think, I dont have a calandar right here)-


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Maggie is a real cutie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME!!! My baby's about the same age as yours! Tillie was born on June 12th!
and OMG Katie, Rolo is a MOOSE! LOL I can't believe how big he has gotten since we saw him!!! adorable!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh dear....

I weighed Jack the other day. He was 4.5 kg (almost 10 lbs.). Jack will be 16 weeks next Tuesday. You still can feel his ribs sticking out.... not as bad as a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooops, I had a reason for answering but got distracted by the talk about weight. 

The nipping of the small child: I have oodles of experience with this. I grew up with border collie/aussie types. With them, they had to learn that people are not to be herded. They are genetically inclined to try to put the kids where _they_ think they belong.

There also is the puppy factor. Jack is doing the nipping thing with my 9 yr. old. Sean squeals, rolls around, and lets Jack jump on him and bites his pants. Sean KNOWS better. sheesh....

First, tell your kid to get up. Stand up tall. Cross her arms and refuse to look at the puppy. We are trying to calm the little beast down.

Second, if the puppy still is bouncing and biting, she must turn her back to it. She is the boss. If the beastie calms down and sits, give some verbal praise. DON'T go back to whatever started the rough play. Do a quiet time thing together.

Third, if the puppy totally ignores 1 and 2 and still is jumping and biting, you have to be strong and completely leave the area (or put them on a leash). If they can't play nice....

It is so hard for them. The kids running around and screaming. They just want to leap in and play and bite and tug. We still have to leash or crate Nessie when the kids play ball outside. The chaos disturbs her sense of order but that is the Aussie in her.

Jack is so much easier. Once I yelled at Sean to stand up and stop playing the squealing victim, Jack stopped nipping. (Negative reinforcement works wonders on my kids, "Sean Michael! If you don't stop that, you will not play video games for a week!")

I hope this helps your daughter/son. They are the boss. The puppy isn't allowed to bully them. They are the strong leaders.  (sorry, I couldn't remember if you had boys or girls.  )


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

carol f said:


> They will not grow out of the nipping thing unless you train them to do so. Don't let her by with it or you will never stop her. She is adorable. We had a Black and Tan Male our last litter which was the momma's first.
> 
> Quality, Healthy, Home-Raised , Bred to Breed Standard Havanese
> 
> tinytotstexas.com


I disagree with this statement,Carol. With are puppy even though we tried everything we could to get her to stop nipping nothing really worked:frusty:. The most effective thing we did was rub butter on our hands and feet so she would learn to lick not nip. But after five months it just sorta stopped (to our surprise). A lot of people tell me the same thing. Maybe it just differs from pup to pup. Good luck!! Maggie is a sweetheart!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Maggie and Maggie's Mom! Such a face - cute! Augie was a nipper too - for awhile I had my doubts whether he would get over that phase, but he did. Those baby teeth are SHARP!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome! I would definitely work on the bite inhibition and the nipping issue. We too had our DD stand and withdraw from play if Kipling nipped. She crossed her arms and left the scene. If that didn't work then I would step between her and him and tell him no bite...he got the message. The high pitched 'ouch' from the child (said on purpse) can also help puppy get the message he's playing too rough.

Incidentally my DS, DD and DH all came to puppy class with me but when it came to training commands etc., our trainer always had the adults work with the pup first, and then we allowed the kids to reinforce. Puppies need to learn to respect and it starts with adults but then must also transfer to the kids. 

We have absolutely no such issue with Kipling today.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

What cute chocolates Maggie and Rolo are!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!!!!! So cute!!! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome Maggie and Maggie's Mom. She is a GORGEOUS girl. I want some chocolate too! Rolo is gorgeous too. I am trying and trying to convince DH that Eli needs a brother or sister to play with so that he's not bored during the day while I'm working. He hasn't caved yet. If he ever does I want a beauty like Maggie or Rolo!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Ooops, I had a reason for answering but got distracted by the talk about weight.
> 
> The nipping of the small child: I have oodles of experience with this. I grew up with border collie/aussie types. With them, they had to learn that people are not to be herded. They are genetically inclined to try to put the kids where _they_ think they belong.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Pam, I have 2 girls. Maggie seems to know not to pull as much with my older 9 year old daughter. It's the 6 year old she does it more with, b/c she knows she can get away with it more. My 6 year old also has to be reprimanded alot for annoying the heck out of the dog!!! My kids do come to puppy class with me, the trainer recommends it. Doing our best to cut the behavior. I do hope it calms down in time. I feel bad for my little one especially b/c she gets very frustrated that the dog isn't what she expected. She thought it would be her little stuffed animal. Not so much!!! All her interactions are trying to stop her from nipping unless I have her do stuff we learned from puppy class with treats. That helps a bit. Oh and we have taken to acting angry when she nips and walked out of the room and left her alone. She sits at her gate looking for us to come back looking sad, hope she get it soon.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Training the humans is the hardest part.  Jack also only pesters the youngest human - the 9 year old. My 12 year old is taller than both of us - Jack doesn't mess with Godzilla and his massive feet.

I probably try to keep the anger/frustration levels down. Maggie is just being a puppy. Usually, the standing up, turning away and avoiding eye contact does the trick. I use the turning away a lot to keep Jack from jumping on people.

Havs seem to be soft dogs, like Border Collies/Aussies. A harsh word or yelling would devastate him. The silent cold shoulder is probably the worst thing ever to happen to Jack. His normal reaction is backing down, a nose touch, and an apologetic snuggle against my shoe. Then he turn the sad eyes on and guilt floods in.  Yeah, I am a sucker for the sad puppy eyes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Maddies Mom*

your Maggie is more than just cute! everything about her is adorable, makes me want another puppy! She is about a week younger than maddie . Maddie at 15 weeks weighed 5.4 lbs. I don't know if that is small, medium or large


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought Maggie was average for her age, not sure now hearing other weights.  SHe's been going to town with the eating though so I am sure she's gonna start growing now!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is so adorable. I love the chocolates! Welcome.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

From what I understand, the Havanese standard has a wide weight range. 8-15 lbs? maybe? (Although, I think height is more important to AKC. I don't show.) We wanted a puppy that would be on the high side. It was really hard to find. The majority of puppy litters I researched seemed to be on the smaller side.

Then we found Jack.  Jack's mom was 14 lbs. Dad was 16 lbs.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG...she is TOO CUTE! IWAP! 

To the above comment about the weight range, there is no standard for Havanese weight as per the AKC. You will see a range from 5 to 25 lbs, though it's most common to see them fall with in the 10-16 lb range


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That is what I thought. The breeder told me that Jack's mom barely stayed in the standard. She is at 11.25 in. I like the "BIG" ones.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Maggie's mom is small around 10 lbs. Dad is around 12-13 lbs. Not sure how big Maggie will be. Funny how I was concerned about size when I was looking for a puppy, now that I love her I could care less what size she is!!! I originally wanted a smaller boy. But I fell for maggie!!


----------

